# AUX-In Adaptor = Ordered.



## shvergun (Jun 7, 2003)

karrickk said:


> *Does Chris have an email contact? Or do I have to call? What's the order process like with him? *


I don't know if Chris has an e-mail account, but I did find a [email protected] address.

They also have an online form you can fill out for a parts inquiry. The form is here.

I just called Chris and he knew exactly what I was talking about. The process with him is very simple.

Hope this helps,
-D


----------



## giddyup (Sep 6, 2002)

*just received the aux-input kit*

the good news is that i just received the aux-input kit from UPS today. thanks chris. woohoo! looking forward to putting it in this weekend. i have been waiting for this since the day i got my car in october.

the bad news is that i just paid ~$60 for something i could have put together myself for about $4. with the wire diagram from the aux-input instructions, it would be very easy to make your own cable. i read on e46fanatics that several people have successfully made their own cable.

for those of you looking to order one, just call chris in the parts dept at crevier bmw (714) 835-3171.

remember this is only for 2003 and 2004 headunits.

giddyup!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

A few possible changes to the DIY...
1. You don't really need to remove the actual glovebox from the assembly. Just remove the assembly and then remove the strap and dampener. This should allow you to open the glovebox enough to give you enough room to drill. Saves you the hassle in trying to realign the glovebox.

2. Are you sure you used those drill bit sizes? I had to upsize them a few notches. Maybe my drillbits are mis-sized?

3. When threading through the air duct make sure the wire is kept free from the actuator that opens/closes the footwell duct so it doesn't eventually get caught. Use the provided wireties.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

magbarn said:


> A few possible changes to the DIY...
> 1. You don't really need to remove the actual glovebox from the assembly. Just remove the assembly and then remove the strap and dampener. This should allow you to open the glovebox enough to give you enough room to drill. Saves you the hassle in trying to realign the glovebox.


Huh, I did not realize that. I will add some information to that effect, thanks!


> 2. Are you sure you used those drill bit sizes? I had to upsize them a few notches. Maybe my drillbits are mis-sized?


I am positive I used those sizes. I did do things pretty snug, and in a few instances worked my way up to those sizes to make sure. I'll update that portion a bit too.


> 3. When threading through the air duct make sure the wire is kept free from the actuator that opens/closes so it doesn't eventually get caught. Use the provided wireties.


I'll add that too. Thanks for the input!

For fun, here is the RCA Aux-in I added to the kenwood stereo on my old e30 that I sold a few months ago:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been messing with the Aux input and while the quality is impressive, the gain seems to be a bit low... I either have to crank up the volume knob or raise the volume on my ipod to almost full tilt. Are the others like this too? It's prob set low so BMW can avoid hiss/feedback/ground hum issues.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah, I haven't had much of a chance yet to play with it, but I have had to crank the volume on the ipod too.


----------



## giddyup (Sep 6, 2002)

*AUX LEVEL adjustment available!!*

i put the aux input adapter in last night. it was relatively painless! jumpingmatt - thanks for the DIY! it helped a lot!

with regards to the volume of the aux input, there is a "AUX LEVEL" option when going through the audio settings: BASS, TREBLE, FADE, BALANCE, !!AUX LEVEL!!". When I first hooked up mine, the volume was very low and I was very disappointed. Then, as I was going through the settings, I came across that. It was set to 0 (5 being the highest). When I put it on 5, then the volume of the aux-input was pretty much the same as the radio and CD player.

Try that out!

giddyup!


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

what level was your ipod set to when your aux was set to 5?


----------



## giddyup (Sep 6, 2002)

i didn't test using an ipod yesterday. i was using an older mp3 player and a portable cd player. that's all i had handy. 

on the cd player, i set the volume to 5 (of 10). on the mp3 player, i had still had to set the volume close to max (it's an old POS mp3 player).

i am trying it out with an ipod today.

giddyup!


----------



## RGHessel (Feb 1, 2003)

*AUX with Nav*

I've been reading these posts with great interest, but remain reluctant to dismantle my dash since I have the Nav unit. Two questions:

Has anyone with NAV installed the AUX connector? The DIY guide previously posted is superb, but I'm not adventurous enough to tackle removal of the Nav unit myself without a bit more specific guidance. (I'm not even remotely a DIY sort of dude. I did manage to install the OEM CD-Changer in the trunk, which felt like a major accomplishment...)

Also, if I get the part, does anyone know if US dealers would be willing/able to install it? I'm assuming if they haven't heard of the part, they don't have any info on how to install it, so they'd refuse to do so. (I realilze you probably can't make a blanket statement about what any given dealer can do...I just have little confidence in my marginally competent dealer..)

THanks!


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Just FYI--my local dealer (Winslow BMW) here in C Springs was able to order the aux adapter with no problem. Parts guy pulled it up on the computer in about 10 seconds. It's supposed to be here Friday.


----------



## JetBlack330 (Feb 15, 2003)

I noticed all of you guys have 2003's. Can I install this on a MY2002 330Ci w/NAV?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

AFAIK, only 2003 and newer has the connector on the radios/navis.


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

Yippie! My aux-in kit just arrived! $70 for... a wire! I should manufacture car parts in my spare time. I always wondered how much it would cost to assemble a car if one ordered all the parts separately, I'm guessing over $100,000 for a $30,000 car.

Anyhow, tomorrow morning I will be installing this wire. Oh, who am I kidding, I'll do it tonight. As soon as I get home from work. Maybe I'll leave early.

Now seems like a good time.


----------



## shvergun (Jun 7, 2003)

cokray said:


> *Yippie! My aux-in kit just arrived! $70 for... a wire! I should manufacture car parts in my spare time. I always wondered how much it would cost to assemble a car if one ordered all the parts separately, I'm guessing over $100,000 for a $30,000 car...*


Weird - I just received mine as well. :thumbup:

Hopefully I can put this in either tonight or tomorrow morning. At least it is a well-made wire! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: AUX with Nav*



RGHessel said:


> *I've been reading these posts with great interest, but remain reluctant to dismantle my dash since I have the Nav unit. Two questions:
> 
> Has anyone with NAV installed the AUX connector? The DIY guide previously posted is superb, but I'm not adventurous enough to tackle removal of the Nav unit myself without a bit more specific guidance. (I'm not even remotely a DIY sort of dude. I did manage to install the OEM CD-Changer in the trunk, which felt like a major accomplishment...)
> 
> ...


I completely second this post -- in its entirety.


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

shvergun said:


> *Weird - I just received mine as well. :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully I can put this in either tonight or tomorrow morning. At least it is a well-made wire! :rofl: :rofl: *


The wire is autobahn tested with over 14 months of German engineering. It features several dozen new technologies and the latest in performance and safety features. All this with only a 19% failure rate.

Plus it has fuzzy tape wrapped around it!

It would be a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## shvergun (Jun 7, 2003)

The fuzzy tape is my favorite part... 


 :eeps:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: AUX with Nav*



RGHessel said:


> *Has anyone with NAV installed the AUX connector? The DIY guide previously posted is superb, but I'm not adventurous enough to tackle removal of the Nav unit myself without a bit more specific guidance.*


Yes, though I was just getting over a really nasty flu and didn't take pictures. If you do a search for "steak knife" here as well as over on E46Fanatics you'll see some of my details, though.


> *Also, if I get the part, does anyone know if US dealers would be willing/able to install it? I'm assuming if they haven't heard of the part, they don't have any info on how to install it, so they'd refuse to do so.*


Some other replies here say that people ordered the part from their local (USA) dealer, so apparently your dealer can get it. The installation instructions are on the EBA disc that your dealer receives every month from BMW, and are probably also packed in the kit (some kits come with a yellow sticker that says "No instructions inside - give customer a printout from the EBA").

It really isn't that hard - read the "steak knife" posts for some perspective.


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

It is done. Took me about 2 hours, going very slowly, but thanks to jumpingmatt's DIY it was pretty easy. Removing the trim scared me a little bit, I had to pry pretty hard to get it off, but eventually it yielded without damaging anything.

I also ended up making a very large hole in the back of the glovebox mounting bracket in order to prevent the cable from snagging as the box opened and closed, much bigger than any bit I had (it ended up being an oval about 3/4" tall), so I used a razor knife to trim away the plastic and elongate the hole. 

I'm so excited to have my MP3s again! Many thanks to everyone on this board who posted helpful information, but especially to jumpingmatt for his DIY!


----------

